# Good Detailers In Surrey...



## FletchCossie

Can anyone recommend any detailers near Sutton, Surrey? My wife’s black Fiesta has tree sap on it (We think) and need it removed. It comes off with Meguires Ultimate Compound, but I don’t have time to do the whole car at present.

Any recommendations appreciated


----------



## chongo

If it's not to bad then just a normal wash would be enough


----------



## FletchCossie

chongo said:


> If it's not to bad then just a normal wash would be enough


Sadly didn't work. I used Iron out and Oblitarate on it, then a wash with TFR and it's still on the paint. I've polished the bonnet with Ultimate Compound and it came off ok.

Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## great gonzo

Try Scott from SMC Detailing, he’s always busy tho so may have to be patient. 


Gonz.


----------



## FJ1000

I’m in Sutton too

Bit of a drive (30min) but I’d recommend Nick at SL Restorations in Crawley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FletchCossie

great gonzo said:


> Try Scott from SMC Detailing, he's always busy tho so may have to be patient.
> Gonz.


Thanks, will look into SMC Detailing 



FJ1000 said:


> I'm in Sutton too
> 
> Bit of a drive (30min) but I'd recommend Nick at SL Restorations in Crawley


Thanks, will look into SL Restorations also, but would prefer someone closer if possible 



Clyde said:


> I'm in Wallington. I'll PM you someone local in Croydon


Perfect, thank you


----------



## -Kev-

Yes any contact info on a non dw supporter would be removed, its not funny either its not fair on people that pay to advertise so please do not abuse the pm system


----------

